# First puppy training class so timid :(



## charis78 (Oct 31, 2014)

Puppy had first puppy class tonight and sat on my lap for entire thing. Was too afraid to get on floor to play with other dogs. There were two other small dog breeds there and the trainer separates large and small breeds in play time. He was too nervous to do any training exercises or eat treats. Has this happened to any other toy puppy owners and if so
Did it get better? Any tips to make him more
Comfortable?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

All the puppy classes that I have been to, make you put your puppy down on the floor. Maybe that will happen at the next class. Some pups will still try to hide under their owner's chair, but at least they are on the same level with other pups. Perhaps your instructor is just taking a slower approach. Do you know anyone with a calm, friendly pup that yours could interact with one on one? I know that you want to avoid coddling your pup... you do not want to accidentally encourage timid behavior. Perhaps someone else on the forum can chime in with their personal experience on what worked for them. You are wise to get your pup in a class.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe the next time sit on the floor with him next to you? (not in your lap.) maybe the other puppies will come over to play and he won't be as timid.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

How many puppies are in the class? The dogs, I assume are separated by an ex- pen, so he can still see the big dogs running around? If it is a lot of puppies, most of them large, I am thinking along the lines that it may be too chaotic for him, and if he is being overloaded, it will only make his fears worse to be flooded like that. Timi's class had three other small dogs in it, and just look at her now -Queen of the dog park!

I am thinking of an internet friend that I encouraged to take a class with her Tpoo puppy. She reported that the dog was terrified, and showed me a video, there were like 15 large breed puppies running amuck, and I said "do not take her back - no class is better than traumatic class! She has since socialized her with other small breed dogs little by little, one or two at a time, and she is getting more interactive with them as time goes on. If your class and your puppies reaction is like that, I say don't do it! Back up, and begin socializing him on a smaller, less frightening scale, and perhaps when he is older, take an adolescent or adult class. Or perhaps take private lessons to start and then go directly to an advanced class where the other dogs will be calmer and more controlled.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> maybe the next time sit on the floor with him next to you? (not in your lap.) maybe the other puppies will come over to play and he won't be as timid.



When My older girls used to go to small dog socialization, I would be the only parent who would sit on the floor. My girls would play, but I served as a home base for them to retreat to if they needed. In fact I would wind up being that for every dog there - I often wondered why the other parents did not see how necessary that was. At the dog park, all of the dogs constantly use going under the benches and behind people's legs for that same purpose. Timi always uses that to confuse and get a head start on the pack that is invariably following her, by breaking out in a different direction lol!


----------



## charis78 (Oct 31, 2014)

There are six dogs including mine in class. Three large breed puppies - German Shepard, border collie, mixed breed and three smaller pups. A 15 week cockapoo, a five pound mixed an Bogart. Dogs are just held back by owners during small dog play. There are no refunds  I had him on floor but trainer said for first day just to hold him in lap until he gets more comfortable. I just wish there was a place in Toronto that did purely small dog puppy courses.she told me to take him on walks in mall but not sure how that will help him with dogs. Bogart has no problem playing with my friends boxer but he just seemed really uncomfortable there


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Both of mine spent the first class or two on my lap, either on a chair or with me sitting on the floor. The classes were very well controlled, with lots of space between pups and only very brief sessions of free play between carefully matched pups. I found sitting on the floor worked best for the second class - the puppy felt secure, and I could make a protected space to work on the training parts. By half way through the course their confidence was growing in leaps and bounds - that was the class with a whole table full of wonderful treats - chicken, cheese, sausage - and every kind of Kong, plus loads of toys; it was pretty nigh puppy heaven! Another class I tried had too many stupid people letting their large pups loose, and I simply stopped going to that one.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Your trainer is absolutely right. One big step that goes wrong may scar your dog. Many baby steps are preferable to one disastrous leap.

One perfectly well adjusted dog at our park took three visits to get out from under her owner's chair. But Lola runs happily with the big dogs now! 

I love the sit-on-the-floor idea!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

charis78 said:


> There are six dogs including mine in class. Three large breed puppies - German Shepard, border collie, mixed breed and three smaller pups. A 15 week cockapoo, a five pound mixed an Bogart. Dogs are just held back by owners during small dog play. There are no refunds  I had him on floor but trainer said for first day just to hold him in lap until he gets more comfortable. I just wish there was a place in Toronto that did purely small dog puppy courses.she told me to take him on walks in mall but not sure how that will help him with dogs. Bogart has no problem playing with my friends boxer but he just seemed really uncomfortable there



Not as bad I was imagining, but then I am not a little poodle puppy, so you guy might feel differently.
I agree with your trainer, taking him for walks, with new sights and sounds will tend to give him an overall boost to his confidence. But if you see his fear/ anxiety getting worse in the class, no refunds would be my last worry, but when Teaka was young, I foolishly took her to a class without auditing it, and it was so chaotic, and their training methods so abusive, that I got Visa to give me my money back, I was so disgusted by the trainer, I didn't even want to speak to them.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Baby setting my friend shi-shu very timid, she is 8 or 9 pounds terrified of my 3.1 poodle. I have had her a week Tuesday. I set on the floor with treats and if she wanted any she had to sit in line with my 2 poodles, other one 7 lbs. It was about 6 days until she realized no one would hurt her. Now they run and all get in a line, when I say what do you do for a cookie. I have even gotten them to leave acookie on there paw, until I let them have it. I worked 5 times for about 15 to 20 minutes each. I will send a photo of them setting together.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Here they are waiting for cookies and I mad sure the poodle set next to the one who was afraid of her, now they play just fine. She goes home today. The shi-shu has never been socialized with other dogs, which I have tried to explain to her owner, and she is 3 or 4. My friend broker her hip is why I am baby setting.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I've never experienced that with my dogs. When I first took Matisse to his first class, he yanked the leash out of my hand and ran right up to the first dog he saw, wagging furiously, jumping...no doggie manners whatsoever. Luckily the other little dog was happy to join the play. Both my Poodles aren't at all shy. 

I don't think your little dog is ready for a class situation. I'd not push it because an unpleasant association with other dogs (being over whelmed) can sour him forever. Find a neighbor or friend with a calm, friendly dog and go for a walk or play in your yard. See how your pup does and if fine, find another dog. One or two...keep it low key and as he grows, a class might be fine. Only as he's comfortable with one, then two, add another to the experience. You can't reinforce fear or timidity by comforting the dog. It reassures him. Just encourage a little bit and let his own temperament set the pace. Socialization is really important but it must not be done in such a way as to over whelm or frighten him. It will back fire on you. So, steady but easy does it.

As far as class for learning how to teach him things...well, you can do that at home. And try a class later on if he gets out of this shyness.

If it were me, even though the fee was non refundable, I wouldn't take my puppy into the midst of a situation where he is frightened or over whelmed. It can make for life long problems.

You can look online for some confidence building games. For example, tug is a good one. Try not to have to take things from him too often...set the environment up so you don't have to. That can make him less apt to retrieve or give you things. And when you play tug, he needs to learn to "give" and "take." Retrieving and other obedience stuff you can do at home. All these things can build his confidence if done using positive (progressive) methods.


----------

